# Rtvscan.exe uses high amount of memory and cpu



## Suhas M (Feb 26, 2007)

I have norton 10.0 installed on my computer. i find that it's process uses an unusually high amount of memory,55Megs. and also sometimes  the cpu usage shoots up. what should i do to resolve this problem?
this is my configuration:
p4 3.06 ghz
1 gb ram
160gb hdd
nvedia 256mb display card


----------



## kalpik (Feb 26, 2007)

Update to the latest version of Symantec Corporate.. The RTvscan taking full CPU was a known issue in older builds.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

have run a full system scan yet???

Kaspersky Internet Security & ZoneAlarm Pro also have similar problem.

when i open any file (un-scanned system) it take some time to open. (KIS & ZAP both scan it).
but this problem never comes once a FULL System Scan is done (or atleast after that file has been scanned)


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 26, 2007)

^s18000rpm is right....

BTW y do u use copotate edition ?? having NT...?


----------

